
What’s new for IT pros in Windows 10, version 2004 - aspenmayer
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/windows-it-pro-blog/what-s-new-for-it-pros-in-windows-10-version-2004/ba-p/1419764
======
aspenmayer
‘Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL) enhancements

‘The Windows Subsystem for Linux lets developers run a GNU/Linux environment.
Here's some enhancements we've made in Windows 10, version 2004.

‘Windows Subsystem for Linux 2 (WSL2). This new version of the architecture
powers the WSL to run on ELF64 Linux binaries on Windows and adds support for
ARM64 devices.

‘Connect to WSL apps from localhost: Connect to your WSL Linux networking
applications from the local host. For example, start a NodeJS service in a WSL
2 Linux distro, and connect to it from Microsoft Edge.

‘Global configuration options. We've added global configuration options that
you can set on the local host which will apply to each of your WSL distros.‘

